
Swedish Startup Uses AI to Figure Out What Dolphins Talk About - jgrahamc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-26/swedish-startup-uses-ai-to-figure-out-what-dolphins-talk-about
======
meri_dian
>“We hope to be able to understand dolphins with the help of artificial
intelligence technology"

> “We don’t know what they are talking about yet.”

So the work hasn't started yet and no progress has been made. Bloomberg
headline is as clickbaity as possible

------
aphextron
I can certainly see using ML to build a grammar, but how could you possibly
assign meaning to the phrases? Maybe you could have some rudimentary
vocabulary based on physical objects, but any kind of abstract thought would
be impossible to convey.

~~~
lithos
I've always imagined dolphins as playing word games all the time.

They play with everything else, so I think something as complex and fun as
words is fair game.

If it wasn't such an interesting problem that might lead to related
interesting leads, I would feel sorry for the programmer on the project (if my
imagination is even remotely true)...

